# Vasectomy advice



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi men,

My husband is booked in for a vasectomy tomorrow and I was wondering what special things I could do to help him feel loved afterwards. So far all I have come up with is to buy two new smaller ice packs, and make sure his lunch is an easy, reheatable one (homemade pizza).

Unfortunately, tomorrow is my full work day, butat least that means the house willbe quiet, as I'll have our two daughters with me.

So, advice? What did your wife do/could she have done to help you?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Very simple. If he's taking the day off, which I presume he will be, set up his 'cave' in advance.

Sofa

Television Remote in easy reach

A cooler with beverages

blanket

Perhaps a DVD he loves already in the machine

A little card thanking him for his sacrifice 

A mandatory call on your lunch hour telling him you love him and hope he is doing well

A bottle of alleve nearby for discomfort.

A couple of small towels to wrap the ice packs in.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

DO NOT, and I repeat, DO NOT let him shave himself....my hubs tried that, with his beard trimmer...and cut himself...the Dr said that incision was bigger than the one from the Dr. help shave your man, trust me


----------



## t_hopper_2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

Make sure that he follows the surgeon's advice. If that means two days on the couch, see that he rests for two days.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

A frozen bag or three of peas or corn works best.

My hubby was doing all normal activity after day 3.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Make sure his underwear gives him good support. I had mine done in 1996 and chose to use a kinda tight thong. I didn't have a single problem from it. I mentioed it to my surgeon and he said he would start suggesting it to future patients.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

t_hopper_2012 said:


> Make sure that he follows the surgeon's advice. If that means two days on the couch, see that he rests for two days.


This....dont let him move..








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iamsofaking (Sep 4, 2012)

Make sure he has all he wants in easy reach and then LEAVE HIM ALONE!


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Wasn't really a big deal. It was great to have my wife's support.
I could still get up and walk around etc. Not painful for me at all. 

The attention she gave me was nice but not super necessary.


----------



## t_hopper_2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

dormant said:


> Make sure his underwear gives him good support. I had mine done in 1996 and chose to use a kinda tight thong. I didn't have a single problem from it. I mentioed it to my surgeon and he said he would start suggesting it to future patients.


My surgeon has his patients wear jock straps for a few days after the procedure.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am setting up food, water etc in our bedroom. New ice packs in freezer. He's got his laptop and kindle in there already, no tv in our bedroom. 

I will insist he stays in there as long as possible. Unfortunately he has Togo to work in the morning on Friday, hope he's okay by then.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2012)

Lyris said:


> Hi men,
> 
> My husband is booked in for a vasectomy tomorrow and I was wondering what special things I could do to help him feel loved afterwards. So far all I have come up with is to buy two new smaller ice packs, and make sure his lunch is an easy, reheatable one (homemade pizza).
> 
> ...


I've not personally had a vasectomy, but I know a married couple that has.

The way they did it was he got a vasectomy and she got her tubes tied. That way they were both equal and there weren't all that many problems.

I also think anything you can do to make him feel more "manly" will help. A man's confidence is strongly tied to his genitals, and he may feel like less of a man for getting a vasectomy. Prove to him that this isn't the case.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, he's home and reckons it was no big deal. He appreciated the trouble I went too though.

I feel like I need to clear something up though. He didn't do this for me. In fact, I really wanted another baby. I have accepted that isn't going to happen, as he really doesn't, but it wasn't me pushing for permanent birth control. I was happy to stay on the low-dose BCP until menopause.

It was his decision to have a vasectomy and I support it. However, it certainly wasn't a sacrifice on his part, and no way would I consider having a much more invasive procedure done myself since I did actually want another baby. He's made that decision for both of us and I think it's fair that he takes responsibility for contraception.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, he's home and reckons it was no big deal. He appreciated the trouble I went too though.

I feel like I need to clear something up though. He didn't do this for me. In fact, I really wanted another baby. I have accepted that isn't going to happen, as he really doesn't, but it wasn't me pushing for permanent birth control. I was happy to stay on the low-dose BCP until menopause.

It was his decision to have a vasectomy and I support it. However, it certainly wasn't a sacrifice on his part, and no way would I consider having a much more invasive procedure done myself since I did actually want another baby. He's made that decision for both of us and I think it's fair that he takes responsibility for contraception.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

it was a bit of a problem for me... there was a very nice looking nurse in the room....


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Lyris said:


> Well, he's home and reckons it was no big deal. He appreciated the trouble I went too though.
> 
> I feel like I need to clear something up though. He didn't do this for me. In fact, I really wanted another baby. I have accepted that isn't going to happen, as he really doesn't, but it wasn't me pushing for permanent birth control. I was happy to stay on the low-dose BCP until menopause.
> 
> It was his decision to have a vasectomy and I support it. However, it certainly wasn't a sacrifice on his part, and no way would I consider having a much more invasive procedure done myself since I did actually want another baby. He's made that decision for both of us and I think it's fair that he takes responsibility for contraception.


I'm really sorry.. I, too, really want another baby, but not until recently. My husband got the V done over 8 months ago. We waited 9 years after our last child to have the procedure done. It's impossible for me physically to have a baby, but we did make the decision together. Plus age is on my side not to have more.

I look at the children I have now and I thank God everyday for the precious gifts he has given me. I embrace every moment with my children.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks MWIL. It really helps to have someone sympathise. I felt pretty sad last night, I'm trying not to feel resentful. No more babies. 

I am so blessed to have my two daughters though.


----------



## Buildingblocks (Apr 22, 2012)

Men tend to think rationally, Women emotionally in family matters. I'm sure he has his explanation but don't let this affact you. Put it behind think about all the physical bonding you will be having in the future.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I also think anything you can do to make him feel more "manly" will help. A man's confidence is strongly tied to his genitals, and he may feel like less of a man for getting a vasectomy. Prove to him that this isn't the case.


I think that's true. I honestly don't understand why any man would want a vasectomy. I'd insist on the wife getting her tubes tied. If there's a divorce and it doesn't work out, you're kind of stuck if you're young but can't have another family.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Lyris said:


> Hi men,
> 
> My husband is booked in for a vasectomy tomorrow and I was wondering what special things I could do to help him feel loved afterwards. So far all I have come up with is to buy two new smaller ice packs, and make sure his lunch is an easy, reheatable one (homemade pizza).
> 
> ...


Who is driving him? I am a nervous patient and took a sedative - no way I could have driven myself.

I'm low maintenance, so I don't see that there's much you could do to make that day particularly nice. Maybe have a pizza delivered to him and pick up any prescriptions he might need.

The real help from you will come when it's time to get those 20 ejaculations in before the sperm count


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Lyris said:


> Hi men,
> 
> My husband is booked in for a vasectomy tomorrow and I was wondering what special things I could do to help him feel loved afterwards. So far all I have come up with is to buy two new smaller ice packs, and make sure his lunch is an easy, reheatable one (homemade pizza).
> 
> ...


My memory was that I didn't want to "feel loved" I just wanted that "you just got kicked by a steel toe bo0t wearing angry woman in the family jewels" feeling to finally end. 

And then, a few months later, when I began to experience the constant repeat of painful swelling (like having two oranges in your underwear) and then going down and swelling again for months (years, really) and then, we had twins almost two years after that... (yeah, it came undone... )

So... He's going to eventually need "relief", and there is no way on earth for a while (if it worked like mine) he can handle any sort of squishing, squeezing, slapping, pounding, pushing, shoving, pinching, or even significant jiggling.... 

After 72 hours I had the most unbelievably urgent need, it was actually painful. And it took a bunch of times to go away. And, no, I just could NOT engage in most of the "normal" positions. 

Oh, and the "normal" muscle spasms that are enjoyable HURT LIKE HELL. For a few days, anyway. And yes, I used ice, bed rest, and drugs...


----------

